# opinions on this litter/breeder



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/marketplace.redirect?id=84632
I lost my old dog 3 weeks ago, and my Ruger isn't digging the only child thing. I was going to wait until this fall to bring in a new family member(no reason), but this breeder has a litter that I'm interested in. I do AKC obedience. But I've found a schutzhund club not far from me, and I've been thinking of getting a puppy to go in a new direction. The strict obedience thing is a bit boring. Any thoughts?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't know enough about lines to comment but for others, here's the breeder's website
http://www.oldfarmkennels.com/index.html


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Don't know enough about lines to comment but for others, here's the breeder's website
> http://www.oldfarmkennels.com/index.html


Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They look like they breed an intense sport dog. 

One thing that makes me say hmmm is why on the puppies for sale page, it shows the mother with the pups but it doesn't say which male is the sire?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

One thing that makes me say hmmmm is that they have 18 adult dogs and 2 litters of pups at the same time plus it looks like some pups from past litters also. That in my opinion is a very large amount of work. How many people care for them...just 2? Plus there is no information about a puppy contact that you can reviews to see if they find the proper homes or just sell to anyone that wants one. 

And a quote from their site on an adult for sale "Xinouk would be perfect for any type of protection, home or personal. Don't let his eyes fool you, he packs a strong bite." That kind of scares me about what kind of owners they look for.....

Just some thoughts and my opinions of course.

Your best bet is to call them and try to visit them and see what kind of gut feeling you get.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

too many dogs. jmho.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cindy Lee Wolfstraum has puppies


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Simone breeds balanced dogs, from titled parents. Cara has been around her young dogs with no issues at the regional and national events, where they interacted with all ages. Solid nerves.

I am not sure if all the dogs listed are still there. It is possible that they have not updated.

Call and ask.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Lee is a member of this board and might be able to help you!

http://www.wolfstraum.net/


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

The litter that Lee has on the ground now is from a bitch that stayed with me for a couple of months for some tracking training (Csabre). Csabre was a good house dog (settled when in the house), got along with my granddaughter (8 years old) that she never met before, and had nice drives for the work on the SchH field. She also got along with my two males without problems. She could be quite vocal while in the van, but sweet as can be once you got her out. My Dante's the same way.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Be careful. Those are Czech Sheperds....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mrs.KBe careful. Those are Czech Sheperds....


Yeah? They are working dogs and need working owners.

I can't comment on the kennels, but I hope you find the right pup for yourself.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The dogs from them do AKC Obedience and agility, as well as SCH.

I will tell my 1/2 czech female, fero on the top to stop being such a schmooze...


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Will add my thumbs up on Lee's dogs. There's just one pup available from her "I" litter right now... Image is the lighter sable of the batch if you look @ the pictures on various posts. (Still a rather dark sable) I've got Ikon from that litter and am totally satisfied with him, he's 100% what Lee presented him as. Social, calm, and bright. He'll do excellent in whatever level of AKC obedience I choose, and the potential is there for Schutzhund, PPD or other activities depending on how I bring him up. She should be breeding Basha later this year, possibly a repeat of the "H" litter which was great. Main thing... regardless of who or where you buy a pup from take the time to be sure you're on the same page with the breeder. Not every "Sport" dog makes a good house/companion and you probably want both.










That's Image and her mom Csabre taken last week. The Sire is Django von Haus Jurgin is below:










aw heck.. I GOTTA show one o' my kid too... LOL... here's Ikon and his sister I-Bengal.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's help. Here's what I decided. I'm going to go and talk to the folks at the schutzhund club first to see if that is really what I want to do. I'd be a rank beginner at it, and I don't know what I can expect from a dog doing that type of competition. I live 20 minutes for the shore, and I love to let the dogs run on the beach. I want a dog to be able to go on trail rides with the horses. That's why I started doing obedience with my current dog. He's totally reliable in any situation. So, since this is going to probably be my last dog, I'm going to do research first. Thanks again for your opinions. Oh BTW when I get my new baby, be it in 2 weeks or 2 months, I'll be here to show it off.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Mrs.KBe careful. Those are Czech Sheperds....


Czech Sheps rock as do DDR and working lines! IMNSHO


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would also recommend Lee. I have a Basha daughter, who is now titled. I took her from a puppy to SchH1, and got a lot of help from Lee along the way, although I didn't actually purchase Elsa from her, but went through a broker and purchased her directly from Belgium as a baby.



> Quote:Originally Posted By: Mrs.K
> Be careful. Those are Czech Sheperds....


I wouldn't be so worried about a dog being Czech, unless you had personal experience with a particular dog. Right know I have a Czech male here, and he's the best dog. He absolutely loves my oldest son - 13 1/2. He has almost every title available in the Czech Republic, and I'm very happy to have him here for a month and then will be taking him back to his owner. 

Regardless of the lines, there are good and bad dogs. To imply all Czech dogs are ...'bad' just shows lack of knowledge about "Sheperds".


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I know Simone of Old Farm Kennels...very nice lady and will not sell you a dog you are not equipped to handle. I highly suggest going to visit her and meeting her dogs and seeing if what she had suits you. She might have many dogs, but I have been to her place, and her life is "the dogs". They are well cared for.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

What is wrong with Czech German Shepherds?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The same thing that's wrong with DDRs roflmfao!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cindy_sThe strict obedience thing is a bit boring. Any thoughts?


Make obedience a game and your dog won't find it boring.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cindy_sThanks for everyone's help. Here's what I decided. I'm going to go and talk to the folks at the schutzhund club first to see if that is really what I want to do.


There's no shame in going with AKC events. Just because they call them "companion" sports doesn't mean your dog is a slacker.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well i can tell you this, tyson comes from those lines well at least i see some recent "relatives" in the pedigee. (sorry dont know much about pedigree lingo) so from my experience with my dog, be prepared to have a mali in a GSD body..


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I may have found my new family member. News to follow!


----------

